# Looking to come over to Spain for six months, places to rent?



## RyanBlackpool (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello all!

Following on from my post on Sunday i was wondering if anyone knew any good websites which me and my girlfriend could look at renting somewhere for six months to a year. Basically we would love to move to Spain, but i think coming over for six months would give us both a good idea as to it being right for us.

Anyway if you could help it would be apprciated, we are looking at Southern Spain and Gran Canaria (seems expensive though!)


Thank you


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

RyanBlackpool said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Following on from my post on Sunday i was wondering if anyone knew any good websites which me and my girlfriend could look at renting somewhere for six months to a year. Basically we would love to move to Spain, but i think coming over for six months would give us both a good idea as to it being right for us.
> 
> ...


Hi Ryan ....

I can only comment on the Costa del sol area - one or two of the online papers have rental properties but dont give much info (Sur in English / Euro Weekly News / Friday Ad) .... there is a website caled Kyero which is not bad - you can search for long term rentals on the site and its linked to a lot of agents.

Be careful though as I wouldnt go renting or paying out any money in advance of being here and seeing the property!!!!!! not a good idea in my opinion.

Sue


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Ryan ....
> 
> I can only comment on the Costa del sol area - one or two of the online papers have rental properties but dont give much info (Sur in English / Euro Weekly News / Friday Ad) .... there is a website caled Kyero which is not bad - you can search for long term rentals on the site and its linked to a lot of agents.
> 
> ...


I agree with Sue. The best way is to come out here first for a little jolly, have a good look round as many areas as you can and, more importantly IMO, talk to as many people you can. Talk to the ones who hate the place as well as those who like it. You'll have to sift the bs from the good advice (can't help you with that) but you'll get an idea of what goes on.

Best of luck:yo:


Doggy


----------



## RyanBlackpool (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you for the help!

Could anyone tell me if i would need to start paying tax and insurance etc, its just we are going with the intention of coming back but on the off chance we manage to find something we like then we will stay.

If i wasnt paying anything for six months, then suddenly started - would this cause a problem?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RyanBlackpool said:


> Thank you for the help!
> 
> Could anyone tell me if i would need to start paying tax and insurance etc, its just we are going with the intention of coming back but on the off chance we manage to find something we like then we will stay.
> 
> If i wasnt paying anything for six months, then suddenly started - would this cause a problem?



Only if you are working here. Otherwise you would be considered a tourist if you need to use medical facilities. If you are gonna stay tho the sooner you start paying into the system the better, cos you have to pay for a certain ammount of time before you´re entitled to any benefits I belive???

Jo xxx


----------



## RyanBlackpool (Jul 12, 2009)

jojo said:


> Only if you are working here. Otherwise you would be considered a tourist if you need to use medical facilities. If you are gonna stay tho the sooner you start paying into the system the better, cos you have to pay for a certain ammount of time before you´re entitled to any benefits I belive???
> 
> Jo xxx



Thank you, i was trying to find a post on this forum with the information about taxes but couldnt find the one I wanted!

I do believe this is the best way for us to decide if a permanent move to Spain is a good idea or not - Get out there and live for a few months.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

RyanBlackpool said:


> Thank you for the help!
> 
> Could anyone tell me if i would need to start paying tax and insurance etc, its just we are going with the intention of coming back but on the off chance we manage to find something we like then we will stay.
> 
> If i wasnt paying anything for six months, then suddenly started - would this cause a problem?


Hi Ryan

As Jo said you will pay tax and social security if you are working - but in order to work you will need to get your NIE number sorted, a bank account etc. Unless of course you are doing some casual bar work etc where you may get paid cash in hand ..... but you will need the NIE even to get interviews with legitimate companies.

Obtaining NIE and opening a bank account etc will not mean you start paying taxes or anything ... just puts you on the radar and gives you some ID !

Not quite sure what you mean about problems if you suddenly started to pay in .... paying into the system allows you to start receiving health care services / unemployment (but only after a set period of time and its really minimal anyway!) ....until such time as you start paying you are on your own in terms of financing everything in the same way as a visitor / tourist would be. 

Sue


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

RyanBlackpool said:


> Thank you for the help!
> 
> Could anyone tell me if i would need to start paying tax and insurance etc, its just we are going with the intention of coming back but on the off chance we manage to find something we like then we will stay.
> 
> If i wasnt paying anything for six months, then suddenly started - would this cause a problem?


No problems at all if you were not working. Thousands of people do it. What would cause a problem is if you started, then stopped but were caught.


----------

